# repair or replace?



## cibula11 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a large (96x48) casement picture casement window in my kitchen. The casements are getting condensation and on one of them the exterior pane is broken.  I priced some cheaper vinyl windows and it was going to cost me $800 for a new window.  Any ideas what it might cost to replace the glass instead?  

I'm leaning towards replacing the whole window because we will be putting in a new casement in another area of the kitchen, but $800 seemed hefty for a window in  a starter home.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 18, 2008)

maybe YOU want to try the repair. The Handyguys did a show in doing this yourself. Its a podcast - give it a listen at 
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/32/episode-7-broken-glass
Even if your windows is not exactly the same the process should be similar. 

I need to retract what I said, maybe - 96"x48"? Thats big. If its smaller sections then go for it. If its one big piece of glass then $800 may be a good price for an entire new window.


----------



## John7447 (Apr 20, 2008)

It sounds like a good price I would save up and go new
____________________________________________________
window replacement ma
custom replacement windows


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I've now noticed that both casements are trapping moisture and the brick moulding is rotting on the outside.  I figure with all the hassle of repairing I would be better off spending a couple benjamin's more and getting a new one.  Plus, new window = another summer project


----------

